# Fishless cycle with Seachem Stability?



## MissFinnegan (Jul 30, 2013)

Just moved back to college, and my 10 gallon is practically itching for a new resident after losing my Dalton earlier this year. Different than last time around, however, where I filled the tank and moved Dalton in on the same day, I'm looking to do a fishless cycle if possible. I've read online about some people using pure ammonia, like this product, to help jumpstart the cycle, but I'd rather not have to wait for shipping times if I can help it (and some reviewers say that the API master kit doesn't "read" the type of ammonia in the product, which seems like it would make monitoring the cycle difficult...). I couldn't find any alternative ammonia source while shopping today, so instead I picked up a bottle of Seachem "Stability" at PetSmart, which has positive reviews online and claims to _"rapidly and safely establish the aquarium biofilter"_ and_ "prevent new tank syndrome."_

I dosed the tank a few hours ago with a capful, planning to continue to dose each day this week as suggested on the bottle, but I'm still puzzled by how it's supposed to work, and there's not a lot of info provided. Mostly I'm wondering if I still need to add an ammonia source, like fish food, or if Stability is all that's needed. If anyone else has experience with this product and/or this particular cycling method, I'd definitely appreciate hearing about your experience. Thank you!


----------



## ymavroidis (Jun 8, 2014)

not sure about that exact product but i have been using something similar 
'aqua one bio starter' it contains the beneficial bacteria so by adding it you are basically doing a huge boost on the speed in which the filter can develop (they multiply depending on the ammount of waste available to them so add a flake of fish food or so a day to keep them living and multiplying

'_Provides beneficial bacteria to fast track the establishment of a healthy biological filtration system which means you can safely add fish to a new aquarium sooner._'


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not sure about the reading ammonia thing- Reviewer claims that API doesn't test for NH4, but API tests does both NH4 and NH3 in the one Ammonia test. The differences between NH4 and NH3 are to do with ammonia/ammonium ratio in different pH levels. Often if the pH is low, there is actually less toxic ammonia and more non-toxic ammonium, but the API ammonia test will still read both.

You need to add an ammonia source or the bacteria from Stability will die. They need to feed on the ammonia to live and produce nitrites. Make sure that the filter is running 24/7, with some form of biological media in it (sponges, ceramic rings, bioballs etc.).

I've used Stability myself when my tank refused to cycle for 3 months, while it worked amazingly well at getting it started it's not the magical answer to preventing 'new tank syndrome'. I was fishless cycling and was water changing twice a day for a couple of weeks before the spikes suddenly dropped off and nitrates appeared.


----------



## Straubrey (Aug 5, 2014)

I recently finished a fishless cycle on my 10 gallon. I used straight ammonia from Ace Hardware. I had no issues with the API test kit detecting ammonia. I did use some "starter bacteria" although not Seachem. Not sure if it made a difference either way. It took about 5-6 weeks for the tank to completely cycle. You do need to have an ammonia source. I kept my ammonia at about 4 ppm for the duration of the cycle. I did not do any water changes until the cycle was complete.


----------



## MissFinnegan (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, everyone!

I added a pinch of flake food this morning, but I've also just decided to order the little bottle of Dr. Tim's ammonium chloride. It's only $2.00, so it's not that big of a deal to tack on to an Amazon purchase I'm already making today. I think I might feel better having actual numbers of drops to dose instead of just guess work with fish food (and I feel like drops of solution will be cleaner than decomposing flakes, which I'd prefer). If the API kit ends up not reading the ammonia, others say to just keep dosing as instructed and testing for nitrites, so I'll give that a shot. And if all else fails, I can just go back to flake food and do it that way!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Seachem Stability is wonderful! I always use it when starting a new tank.If your tank is a 10 gallon,you could safely (after the full week's dose of Stability) add your fishie straight away,he/she would be fine to cycle it themselves in a tank that size.


----------

